#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Ga je voor een Capuccino of een Traditionele Arabische Thee?

## Salim.Online

Salaam,

Leuk dat je mijn profiel bekijkt. Dat betekent hoogstwaarschijnlijk dat mijn titel jouw interesse heeft gewekt.

Ik houd mijn profiel kort, want het is enorm lastig om origineel te zijn...

Ik(31) ben gezellig, ondernemend, nieuwsgierig, ambitieus en een tikkeltje eigenwijs.

Een van de belangrijkste dingen is dat een dame gevoel voor humor heeft. Verder gaat het toch voornamelijk om de welbekende "klik". Mijn voorkeur gaat uit naar een dame van rond de 21+ jaar en iemand die een beetje stevig in haar schoenen staat.

Ben jij een leuke, verzorgde en ambitieuze persoon die gevoel voor humor heeft en heb ik jouw interesse gewekt? Dan zou ik het leuk vinden om een berichtje van je te ontvangen.

----------


## Salim.Online

.......

----------


## Salim.Online

.......

----------


## Salim.Online

.......

----------


## Salim.Online

.......

----------


## Salim.Online

.......

----------


## Salim.Online

.......

----------


## Halima S

Salam alles goed?

----------


## Salim.Online

.......

----------


## Salim.Online

.......

----------


## Salim.Online

.......

----------


## Salim.Online

.......

----------


## Salim.Online

.......

----------


## Salim.Online

.......

----------


## Salim.Online

.......

----------


## Salim.Online

.......

----------


## Salim.Online

.......

----------


## Salim.Online

.......

----------


## Salim.Online

.......

----------


## Salim.Online

.......

----------


## Salim.Online

.......

----------


## Salim.Online

.......

----------


## Sammiertje31

Ben he nog op zoek? Stuur me een pm

----------

